# Anyone recognize this guy?? SB TV



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://video.WLUCtv6.com/global/vid...t=flv&clipId1=5172688&at1=News&h1=Discovering 10-4&flvUri=&partnerclipid=

Check out the second guy on this video, cashing in on his 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Does not work for me ??


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> http://video.WLUCtv6.com/global/vid...t=flv&clipId1=5172688&at1=News&h1=Discovering 10-4&flvUri=&partnerclipid=
> 
> Check out the second guy on this video, cashing in on his 15 minutes of fame.


OH!! You mean Mr. Hollywood!!!!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Still ?? I load it up...and get two screens one shows commercial and the second stays blank ?

You know me...what am I now doing


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I just had to wait for a few more minutes while it loaded up....Yep..ol mister Skip himself ! Good gooding Skip ! Keep it up see if you can get them to do more informational educational segments like you did .

I never see anything like that down here ....way too liberial in my parts. But we do have those of us who support what we do best.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

ROFL! "Ya gotta sound like a bunny!"


----------

